# World agri supply and demand estimates



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

here is a pdf file on the latest on grain supply and such. 
thought i would post this information.

http://www.usda.gov/oce/commodity/wasde/latest.pdf


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting. Here locally there was an excellent harvest with higher than average yields. To buy one bushel of HRW wheat, cleaned, from the elevator here is currantly $22.00.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Did anybody notice that this report was dated July 12 2011 ? things have gotten worse since then, if this is the latest information the GUB has no wonder the world is in trouble. :scratch


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Did anybody notice that this report was dated July 12 2011 ? things have gotten worse since then, if this is the latest information the GUB has no wonder the world is in trouble. :scratch


it is the latest report. on the home page it said the report was for October 12, 2011 i believe.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the first time that I linked, the report was from July 12 2011, I double checked the date before my first reply. now (after your reply it comes up Oct 12 2011 like you linked to)

The report reads to inform investors?


----------

